# For this interested in what a post SHTF Diet might look like Try this



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

1 Teaspoon of sugar per day
1 Coffee 8 ounces
Lots of Peanut Butter
Beans - all you can eat
5 servings (40 ounces of fruits or vegetables)
Only whole grain products (Bread, cereal etc)
Only 6 ounces of lean meat (chicken or turkey or tuna)
Eggs count the same as an ounce of lean meat

No sweets
No Ice cream
No candy
No white rice
No corm bread
No fried foods (Chicken, hamburgers, Etc)
No bacon
No sausage
no french fries

Get the picture

try that for three weeks and see - a) can you stick to it; B) are you a more miserable SOB than before: and C) Just where is your blood pressure now

Supposed to be healthier for me than what I was eating before

Shucks we feed the folks in prison better and they get to supplement it from t he commissary:vs_poop::vs_poop::vs_poop:


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I understand a number of those things in a post SHTF scenario.

Why no fried foods, no bacon, no sausage, and no french fries?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Being unable to eat red meat or dairy anymore, that is pretty close the core of my daily intake minus the coffee, but I do drink black tea. 
I do like fries though, but I make baked fries which are pretty awesome if I do say so myself and a bit healthier.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I understand a number of those things in a post SHTF scenario.
> 
> Why no fried foods, no bacon, no sausage, and no french fries?


Doc thinks I have a potential for a stroke in the next ten years


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

No cornbread or sweets is a problem for me. I love them both with all my heart and soul. The list at the top is just fine with me. Probably a better diet than what I'm on now!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Real Old Man I'm just wondering what kind of scenario your thinking this diet is for? Is it a post SHTF for health, like for a person who's had or is trying to prevent a heart attack? I keep some candy, white rice, sausage in my preps. They store fine.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> 1 Teaspoon of sugar per day
> 1 Coffee 8 ounces
> Lots of Peanut Butter
> Beans - all you can eat
> ...


Says _who_?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Real Old Man said:


> Doc thinks I have a potential for a stroke in the next ten years


I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, Dr told me something along those lines 10 years ago also. Cut my meal size in half, same food, and walk a few miles a week. Quit going to the DR playing his games, so far so good.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm assuming that by SHTF your doc has severely limited your food choices.

A friend has had cancer and kidney problems, for 35 years. Quit drinking, all vegan diet with foods that taste awful to me, But he's still sharp at 86 years and put a new tile floor in his kitchen last year, really, I was over there while he was on his knees scraping the old floor glue up. Last month he asked if I needed any furniture built, he does wood working as a hobby. I hope to have the energy he has at that age. We often discuss foods and I've started eating a tad better but I still love a good steak.

His daughter mentioned hearing him making love to her mother last year at age 85. Maybe that diet has some advantages.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Annie

one thing about a post SHTF event will be a drastic reduction in processed meats due to a) a lack of refrigeration and b) a lack of processing plants to can it. That puts most of us back on what we can grow and harvest on our own (grains, vegetables, chickens and lean meats from harvested game). Also when the sugar runs out it's going to be a while before anyone grows beets to turn into sugar.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Real Old Man I'll be running out of meat about the same time as I run out of most everything other than rice and beans.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Noooooo Beans do not like me! 

So therefore I do not plan to eat or store many beans if any. 

I will be BBQing my neighbors dog covered with some sweet baby rays. And will be having eggs from my chickens and smoked bacon from my cured meat stock pile. 

And when thats gone.... I'll dispose of you and steal yours.:devil::vs_smirk:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Sugar, $7.50 for 25 lbs at WalMart. It stores forever in a 5 gallon bucket with a moisture absorber. For safety I put the moisture absorber in a open plastic bag set on top of the bag of sugar so it never touches the sugar and keeps inside the bucket very dry and the sugar remains clump free. I leave the sugar in the paper bags it came in.
Brown sugar adds flavor to preserved meat and spaghetti sauce and stores well in the dry bucket.

Salt ($4 for a 25 lb bag) is inexpensive, stores forever like sugar, and helps with everything from a disinfecting solution to preserving meat. Get the non-iodine or kosher salt for better tasting preserved meat. I add a bit of Insticure #1 when salting meat to assure there is no chance of botulism.

Vinegar adds flavor, never goes bad, works as a disinfectant, helps preserve food, and can be made from wine.

Tabasco sauce last damn near forever, so does mustard but you may need to shake/stir well before using.

White rice and some grains or beans store better than peanut butter and cost less. But keep some peanut butter around.

Unrefrigerated fresh unwashed (not from the store) eggs in a slaked lime (pickling lime) and water solution will last over a year and taste just fine. For safety before using the egg put it in a bowl of water. If it sinks it's good, if it floats toss it, but they never float when stored 6 months in my pantry.

Pasta (no egg pasta) stored in a bucket with a oxygen absorber lasts 20 years. I bet you could fit 40 lbs of inexpensive spaghetti pasta in a 5 gallon bucket for $50. At 1600 calories per dry pound that's a lot of food and energy for a little money. Keep extra jars of sauce in the pantry along with dried (no refrigeration needed) parmesan cheese. It all lasts for years.

A sealed 1 lb of yeast ($8) will last for years in the freezer and another 1-2 years after the freezer dies. Makes everything from bread to beer.
I keep Saf-Instant and Red Star DADY in the freezer; both work well after 3 years frozen.

Good honey is expensive but lasts forever, make friends with a beekeeper. Using the yeast you can make Mead from the honey for those cold winter nights. Honey can also be used to preserve meat and as a wound dressing.

I refuse to survive on saltine crackers, peanut butter, and 1 teaspoon of sugar a day. My body craves pasta, meat, eggs, and mead. But I will miss my daily Mountain Dew.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If you want I've got a couple of recipes for dog meat (soup and stir fry). Will share :vs_shocked:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> If you want I've got a couple of recipes for dog meat (soup and stir fry). Will share :vs_shocked:


I am always looking for new recipes. I'm in!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I've eaten dog, old dog considering how tough and stringy the meat was. Very little fat so I doubt it would get tender with smoking.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Elvis said:


> I've eaten dog, old dog considering how tough and stringy the meat was. Very little fat so I doubt it would get tender with smoking.


Why not brisket is the toughest most unforgiving piece of meat yet a experienced pit master can tame the beast.

Do a bacon weave on Fido along with a olive oil, lard or butter injection then low and slow about 200 to 225 degrees.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Why not brisket is the toughest most unforgiving piece of meat yet a experienced pit master can tame the beast.
> 
> Do a bacon weave on Fido along with a olive oil, lard or butter injection then low and slow about 200 to 225 degrees.


But keep in mind that generally dog is small cuts of meat. Is it really worth using the precious bacon and wood to tame it?


----------

